# breakdown cover while towing a horse trailer



## Bosworth (29 April 2009)

having just checked through my renewel documents for my RAC breakdown and insurance on my 4X4 I have discovered that the policy does not cover for livestock despite being assured by the insurance company that it does. I have phoned around all over the place and can only find one insurance company NFU who will insure my car and trailer and provide livestock recovery breakdown cover. 

Who does everyone use for breakdown cover on their trailers and are your trailers actually covered in the event of breakdown of your towing vehicle or trailer. What would happen to the horses in your trailer?


----------



## hairymolly (29 April 2009)

The RAC do a equine recovery policy, it isnt standard.  I had it, its cost about £40 on top of the standard breakdown cover.  

I would phone the RAC and enquire.  You could prob get it added onto your policy no probs.


----------



## Bosworth (29 April 2009)

thanks for that - have just been put in touch with a company called PRP rescue services who provide this service through the RAC and it will cost me £45 a year for the RAC trailer assist policy. 

Amazing really that when I insured my trailer with a large farm insurance company I was not offered this really. And my car insurance company were pretty useless as kept insisting my trailer was covered along with my horses when they quite clearly aren't. 

Anyway - details of the PRP RAC horse trailer assist below as I am sure others of us are having the same experience. 




As one of the UK's largest and most comprehensive equestrian emergency services, PRP Rescue are proud to be a partner of the RAC in bringing their members an exciting offer.

RAC grey tiny logo1

RAC Horse Trailer Assist
RAC Horse Trailer Assist is available and can be taken out at any time during your RAC membership year with a single annual payment from just £45.00. If you or your family are among the growing number of people using a trailer to transport horses, ponies, donkeys or other grazing livestock then, as an RAC Member with the Recovery service included in your cover, RAC Horse Trailer Assist is for you.

RAC will take care of the mechanical side of any breakdown incident, while PRP will look after the well-being of your animals. Each reported incident is assessed according to the needs of the Member, horse and vehicle with PRP called in immediately if there is any question of stress or injury to the horse or if onward recovery is needed.

In addition to the normal RAC membership entitlements, Horse Trailer Assist gives you...

    * Free onward travel to any UK destination for the horses and accompanying RAC Member, groom and passengers. Recovery of horses to a local stable if preferred (includes cost of one night's livery)
    * Free FULL RECOVERY of your trailer to either your original destination or back to base, not just to the nearest garage (the RAC will also recover your vehicle to any destination).
    * Veterinary assistance can be arranged if required,


----------



## hairymolly (29 April 2009)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Bosworth (29 April 2009)

I would love to know how many people on this site are towing their horse trailer completely unaware that they are not covered for breakdown. My insurance company are insistant that I am covered for breakdown with their policy but I am quite clearly not. But it has taken me about 2 hours to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## cmartin1980 (29 April 2009)

Sorry to piggy back on the the back of your post but does anyone know if you can get cover if you are a member of the AA and not the RAC?


----------



## OWLIE185 (29 April 2009)

The AA do not do it.  Only the RAC.


----------



## Bosworth (29 April 2009)

No it is only through the RAC - and you have to check what cover you have withthe RAC as some policies are not supported so you would need to extend your breakdown cover.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 April 2009)

I have a policy with the Association of Horsebox &amp; Trailer Owners.  It covers transport of the horse to wherever I want if the trailer / car can't be fixed by the roadside, coming out to fix trailer (though I have to pay for parts), and it also covers the car whilst towing.  I actually don't need the car covering as it's a company car so has AA cover (plus I wouldn't be able to have the AHTO do anything to it without agreement from the lease company), but it's nice to have the peace of mind that my horse will be tranported for me if the worst happens.

Think I paid £72 for 12 months, horseboxes were about £250 when I looked.


----------



## muriel (29 April 2009)

Although the AA do not offer any cover for towing livestock, The Organisation of Horsebox and Trailer Owners offer a discount to AA members. OHTO trailer cover is normally £70, but to AA members is £48. This is full tyre and mechanical breakdown cover for both the trailer and towing vehicle (whilst towing), roadside assistance and recovery plus transport of animals (DEFRA Authorised) if roadside repair is not possible.
Horsebox cover is also available for £209.


----------



## jipdog7 (30 April 2009)

The other company who do breakdown policies are Equine Rescue Services - http://www.equinerescue.co.uk

We recommend them to our customers.


----------

